# cub 7300 hydraulics



## Davis (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi,I have a Cub Cadet 7300, the bucket lifts properly but the rear blade will not lift. The valve on the bucket is making that squelling noise it make when the bucket is fully lifted or tilted. I cleaned the vent and toped of the fluid, still the rear blade will not lift, any suggestions??? 

Thanks Davis


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Did this happen suddenly or was it getting slower over time and now has quit. If it got worse over time and now has quit it could be the lift cylinder seals are worn out and need replaced. 

If it suddenly quit then it could be the lines are blocked or a flow regulator is bad and won't let the hydraulic fluid flow to the rear end. A pressure gauge would help diagnose this.

Andy

P.S. Welcome to the Tractor Forum!


----------



## Davis (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Andy,

Thank you for your reply, the problem happened suddenly, I had the bucket raised and I dumped it, when I went to back out of were I was I could not raise the rear blade. I went to the cub dealer and he said to check the vent. I cleaned the vent and the fluid level was low, added fluid but still will not lift. I think the vent was pluged, because when I removed the dip stick it was under presure until I cleaned the vent.

Thanks again.
Davis


----------

